# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Use Keyboard Shortcut to Open a Filter dropdown list in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

In the cell that contains the Filter dropdown arrow, (Blue arrow) press Alt+Down Arrow.

To close Filter dropdown list press Alt+Up Arrow

----------

